# GFCI mystery



## fatman (Dec 9, 2007)

Recently moved into new house. House is 3 years old.
Not too long after moving in I put out my Christmas lights and noticed that none of my outside receptacle had power. 
There is only one receptacle outside with a reset button on and the rest do not. The test light comes on and the button pops into place when I hit the reset. Seems to work? But still no power to any receptacle. I checked all other GFCI receptacles inside and they work. I also checked the breaker and it is on and there is no GFCI switch on it.
I assume this is a simple problem but can not seem to find the problem. I am considering replacing the lone GFCI receptacle if nothing more than out of desparation.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2007)

Turn the power off to that circuit and remove the GFI receptacle.  Chances are, there's a loose connection.  If not, check the closest outlet from there for a loose connection.

If you can't find a loose connection, make sure the line & load terminals of the GFI are correct.  "Line" should be the source of power, "Load" should go to the other outlets.  They may be reversed.

If all else fails, check for 120V at the load terminals of the GFI when power is on and the GFI is reset.  If there's no power, replace the GFI.


----------



## fatman (Dec 10, 2007)

Today I took the face plate off and pulled out the receptacle. (of course I turned off the circuit and the breaker box). I looked to see if any loose connections. Everything seem to be fine. I carefully put the receptacle back in and the plate back on and turned on the circuit. Magically the receptacle started to work again as were the other outside receptacles. But a slight amount of pressure on the outlet and the power fluctuated off and on. I believe that the receptacle is not working or still not a good connection (thats not visible). I will replace the receptacle making sure I have good connection.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2007)

Try tightening the screws first.  That may be all it needs.

If there's any make-ups in the box, check under the wire nuts and see if they are good and solid as well.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

Might be a stab lock connection on the back of the receptacle . If so  rewire so that wire is secured to the receptacle at the screw connection. Stab locks will work loose sometimes but look fine when inspected.


----------

